

IMDB hacked? - atko
http://www.imdb.com/lists

======
bilalhusain
Its getting spammed. The page is supposed to show the newly created lists and
is correctly doing that. An example of spam list

[http://www.imdb.com/list/ls077456305/](http://www.imdb.com/list/ls077456305/)

------
valarauca1
Sing50.com is a Korean Internet Casino. (just fyi)

Actually that's all it says in Korean, over and over.

"SING50.COM Internet Casino SING50.COM internet Casino"

